# Boxelder maple and green ash trees



## sawzall (Jul 14, 2011)

Is all maple good for smoking?  I just cut down a small Boxelder maple that the wind blew half over and I'm pretty sure it is good for smoking but just making sure. I also will be felling a large "green ash" in the next month or so and am debating keeping it as well for smoking. Any opinions? It's in the same family as olive so I assume it should be similar?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2011)

Sawzall,the Maple is a very good wood for smoking,and if you can get Sugar Maple it is even better.The Ash I would hesitate on,as it may be too harsh.Basically any tree that has fruit or nuts is good for Smoking.To keep from having ANY soot or creosote ,I might suggest a pre-burn to embers;this helps in keeping temps.regulated and you get only TBS.I use a 1/2 barrel to get things going,then I can throw chunks in which will catch in a short time(I generally heat it on the top of my FB). The difference in pre-burnt wood is as different as night and day.No white smoke,only thin blue LOVE!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 15, 2011)

Ash is on the "List", I've read many posts of people that use it. The general consensus on boxelder from what I've found is not to use. I generally advise people to use only the maples that are used to make syrup, Sugar, Red, Silver, Black and vine maples.


----------



## sawzall (Aug 5, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> Ash is on the "List", I've read many posts of people that use it. The general consensus on boxelder from what I've found is not to use. I generally advise people to use only the maples that are used to make syrup, Sugar, Red, Silver, Black and vine maples.


Just an update, I split up some of the boxelder maple into small pieces and let it dry for a couple weeks.  Threw a few chunks in my gas grill when the wife was doing some steaks and it produced some pretty sweet TBS! Smells just like the sugar maple chips do when smoking.  It will be great for smoking.  I read the only reason they don't get used for making syrup is because they don't grow large enough to successfully tap for sap.  I chewed on a small piece and it was pretty sweet.  Have not done anything with the Ash yet.  Just scored a bunch of Crab apple wood though!


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 6, 2011)

sawzall said:


> ...I read the only reason they don't get used for making syrup is because they don't grow large enough to successfully tap for sap.


They don't get used for syrup because the sugar content of the sap is not high enough to make it commercially viable. I don't know how big they get in Saskatchewan, but in the lower 48 they can grow to 60' tall and are used for lumber. Not a small tree in my book.


----------



## grange (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of the Foresters in my office say that the only good box elder is a dead box elder.


----------



## venture (Aug 6, 2011)

I have used Ash with success, but I'm sure that could vary by variety.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds great. Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## sawzall (Aug 7, 2011)

[quote name="Grange" url="/forum/thread/109081/boxelder-maple-and-green-ash-trees#post_673095"]
Some of the Foresters in my office say that the only good box elder is a dead box elder.
[/quote]
Yes they grow like weeds. It infested the whole yard where I got it from. 

Around here the biggest ones found are generally about 30'-40' tall and about 2' around.  They mostly grow like large bushes with lots of small trunks under 1 foot in diameter. 

I did make a small batch of lump charcoal with it and some green ash. I haven't used it yet but it looks really good. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------

